# When Will My Jack Russell Come Into Season ?



## amanda460 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi everyone - can anyone give me an indication of when to expect my Jack Russell to come into season and what kind of behaviour I should look out for prior to this. She's 5.5 month now and i'm guessing it may be soon. I'm abit concerned coz we're due to go camping in 2 weeks and you can bet it happens whilst we're away!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thankyou x:idea:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

It could be any time within the next year, a how long is a piece of string question


----------



## amanda460 (Apr 10, 2009)

What behaviour do i look out for then ??


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

She will probably come into season soon, the next month or 2. 
Both of mine came into season at 6 months. I didn't seen any change in behaviour before hand but both did have phantom pregnancies.


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

i can always tell when my girl is coming into season. She becomes a bitch!!!

Seriously she does. She is the most happy go lucky girl with all dogs but becomes groutchy and aggressive towards other bitches in the family that are usually her friends. I always wonder whats happening then look back and think "oh that explains it!"


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

My JR Stella had her first season at 7 months.
She is a very cuddly dog but became even cuddlier. She didn't keep herself clean - it was almost like she didn't understand what was happening to her. Spayed at the first opportunity!!

My sister has a Bichon Frise and she was 9 months old at her first season.

I think it's normally anytime between 6 and 12 months.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

hi

signs to look out for her lady bits will become swollen and she may leek alittle, most dogs do keep them selves clean Poppy is very clean mostly has clear seasons (no blood) very often bitches will wee more (scent mark) more than usual. Poppy sometimes gets a bit depressed and cuddly, but is more depressed when she has a phantom. 

keep your dog away from male dogs for 21-25 days i walk ours early morning and late evening so not to attract any attention from male dogs in the area, we are lucky because we have acres of ground and can walk on this and not come in contact with other dogs at this time.

good luck 

Poppy had her 1st season at 7 months and is now regular at every 6 months 
Meg came in season for the 1st time at 8 months and she is now 14 half months and i'm waiting for her to have her 2nd one any time now


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Thinking about it Stella did wee a lot more and thought she'd finished when she hadn't. She also got cystitis afterwards.


----------

